#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT-Befund, verstehe nur Bahnhof... >

## Bino

Hallo, 
habe heute meinen MRT Befung erhalten, jedoch verstehe ich so gut wie nichts des Ganzen. :-) Könnte mir vielleicht jemand auf die Sprünge helfen und mir verraten, was mich nach meinem Kreuzband- und Außenmenikusriss 2005 nun erwartet? 
Vielen Dank. 
 Bei Zustand nach vorderer Kreuzbandplastik ist das Bandimplantat nur rudimentär abgrenzbar vereinbar mit einer Re-Ruptur. Kein pathologischer Tibiavorschub. Kräftiges Spongiosaödem im hinteren lateralen Tibiaplateau sowie leichtes subchondrales Ödem an der lateralen Femurkondyle.  
  Metallartefakte in Projektion auf das Hinterhorn des Außenmeniskus z.B. nach früherer Meniskusrekonstruktion. Der übrige Anteil des Außenmeniskus und des Innenmeniskus sind unauffällig.   
Laterale ventrale femorotibiale Chondropathie Grad 2-3. Unfälliger medialer Knorpel.  
Regelrechte Stellung der Patella. Keine höhergradige retropateralle Chondropathie. Intakte Kollateralbänder, hinteres Kreuzband und Ligamentum patellae_._ 
Geringer Gelenkerguß.

----------


## unglücksrabe

hast dir das vordere kreuzband anscheinend nochmal gerissen. dazu noch einen knorpelschaden 2.-3. grades.

----------

